

Apple sues Samsung over Android: analysis and list of asserted property rights - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/04/apple-sues-samsung-over-android-based.html

======
mikhailt
Not over Android, over the look of their OS and devices.

Apple do have the copyrights over their iOS and their iPhone designs. Samsung
devices and their OS do look like iOS/iPhone, and thus the lawsuit.

